# Box elder bugs



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

We just moved and have box elder bugs in the house. I was wondering if they got into the frog tanks. Will they harm the frogs? Are they ok for them to eat?(besides any toxin they got sprayed with)


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

They are toxic, but I am unaware to what effect they would have on the frogs if they ate them.


----------



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't imagine any kind of dart frog eating them, they're pretty big all considering, but I too have read they can make animals sick


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Keep in mind: Dendrobatids are animals that have evolved to consume, sequester and then utilize the toxins of other animals for the own defense.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

skylsdale said:


> Keep in mind: Dendrobatids are animals that have evolved to consume, sequester and then utilize the toxins of other animals for the own defense.


That is true, but they evolved in south/central America where box elder bugs don't exist.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

All of my box elder bugs are way too big for most darts to consume, even if they wanted to. And while they can get into a lot of places, if your tank is reasonably fruit fly escape proof, I think they can't get in.

They overwinter in any warm place they can find, including under the siding of your house, which is why they are coming inside. I usually get them and asian ladybugs at the same time. I don't mind the ladybugs so much (other than being an invasive species), at least they eat pests.


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm just wondering because I do own a redeye tree frog (also darts) that may eat one if given the chance. As we just moved in here I'll keep an eye and see if they even bother the tanks or not


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

frograck said:


> That is true, but they evolved in south/central America where box elder bugs don't exist.


I don't believe their evolution to be THAT specific. An animal has to have enough plasticity to its physiology in order to sequester another plant or animal's toxins in the first place...I don't think it's that big a jump to assume that they can utilize a wide variety of them in their defense.

And I could easily see P. vittatus (and a few other species of Phyllobates) chomping down on Box elder bugs. They don't have a problem with waxworm larvae or mealworms...


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Baby box elders are quite small and could easily be consumed..
Have heard of them being fed to tarantulas will no ill effects..
When they first hatch they are not much bigger than a hydei.
Not sure if they would be harmful,but wouldn't wanna test it


----------



## BUZZ1 (May 24, 2007)

Old thread...I know. But Its June now and in the back yard there are plenty of the small box elder nymphs around sucking the juice out of the maple seeds. So I was wondering if they could be fed. And I am fairly confident that the small ones would be alright. Box elders mimic the bad tasting milkweed bug which feeds on toxic milkweed the same thing that monarch caterpillars do. Box elder bugs are just milkweed knock-offs hoping to be left alone....


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to field sweep and I'm sure I fed all sorts of small toxic bugs...


----------

